# Commercial use blenders food processor and slicers



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

my oldest son is opening a pizza restaurant. We have a lot of cooking experience in the family gene pool but the last time any of us have been in a commercial setting the Cold War was still the biggest political topic I think it was when the Russians were coming

He makes his own sauces and currently uses a Costco Vitamix and a generic but good brand food processor. Are there better options here and if so what brands and models if there’s specific ones or is the Vitamix a top choice. I see them in many commercial settings. 

We are knife lovers and tend to enjoy the hand prep work but we were looking at tomato slicers yesterday I think a tomato slicer would not only speed things up but reduce costs when tomato prices are high over the winter another thought is often a thinner more uniform tomato slice on a pizza may be better any not that we can’t meet that mark by hand. These were the multi blade units that you many push the tomato through the blades. Any input here.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

A lot depends on you quantities.

Even at home I have preference for blending sauces with stick blender. Easier to clean than a blender jar.

Haven’t used a tomato slicer in decades but the real value is, as you say, uniformity. And they can process a lot of product fast if that’s an interest. I think they slice too thin but who cares what I think. Also can be dangerous... I still show the scars on my hand... so take all necessary precautions and provide plenty of safety training to employees.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Trot down to your local restaurant supply store. The French make a good stick/immersion blender, can’t recall the name right now, Dynamic or some such, orange and s/s housing. Built like a tank, pricey, but worth it.

The most popular brand of tomato slicer I’m familiar with is “Tomato witch”, alll aluminum with serrated blades, three or four dedicated slice thickness models. I used them exclusively for sandwiches.

Biggest difference between a rest. supply store and buying on line is the warranty. On line, you have to pay to ship the item to get repaired. With a real store, you just walk in and get it exchanged or repaired.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Since the subject is up excuse the highjack but I take it a tomato slicer will also slice just about any vegetable that you might slice thin, celery, cuke, onion, etc. Can the Witch do 1mm, or less, and if not what fast push-thru machine if any can? 

Actually now that I think of it a regular meat slicer could load multiple items and work fairly fast, but still would like to know more about push-thru's


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.partstown.com/modelManual/PC-919_iom.pdf


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hobart used to make a chute you attached to your shredding attachment that you attached to your 30/40/60 qt mixer. Brochures showed a pizza salami loaded in the chute and perfect salami slices falling from the shredder.

Needless to say, I’ve never used this attachment, but I have been able to get a decent edge on the adjustable blade, so onions or cukes shouldn’t be a problem.

The dedicated Robot-coupe vegetable shredder/slicer would work pretty good


----------

